# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Flickr.com - Mandolin by the sea

## NewsFetcher

*Tom* has added a photo to the pool:

Playing in the Kenidjack Valley, Cornwall


View: larger version of the image shown here.

From the Flickr.com Social Group "Mandolin Heaven" that contains member uploads of mandolin related subject matter.

----------

